# 3 milion AC bells or 300 TBT bells to draw my guinea pigs *UPDATED*



## Chessa (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi!

I'm looking for an artist who is good with* digital art* and is willing to draw my guinea pigs.

-Realistic style like 





(but then with color)









-just the way they are (so no human like)
-rather high resolution so I can print it and put it in a list 

*If you are better with pencil and have a good scanner I also accept traditional art but the upload quality must me good*



I will pay you 3 mil.
If you rather be payed with TBT bells, I can give *1 artist* 200 TBT bells






















As you can see I have 1 with 3 colours and 1 who is completely white, *the white one doesn't have red eyes* 

Well I guess that was that  Questions? Just ask


----------



## olivizza (Feb 24, 2014)

Do you have an example of the kind of style you're looking for? Do you want them to look like AC characters?


----------



## Chessa (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm going to search for some examples of styles I like 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, what I'm looking for is something like this:

cute/cartoony like these:



Or more "real" like:





They don't have to have the same look as the AC characters, just as long as they look cute


----------



## Chessa (Feb 24, 2014)

Bumpy before I go to bed


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 25, 2014)

O M G ;-; I love guinea pigs omfg ;u; 
Imma draw this but sadly I dont have a tablet to draw on the computer so I hope paper/pen/pencil works just as well. I don't even care about the bells YOUR BBYS ARE 2 DARN QT


----------



## Chessa (Feb 25, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> O M G ;-; I love guinea pigs omfg ;u;
> Imma draw this but sadly I dont have a tablet to draw on the computer so I hope paper/pen/pencil works just as well. I don't even care about the bells YOUR BBYS ARE 2 DARN QT



Ahw! So sweet! Thank you!


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 25, 2014)

Np c: I worked on a little bit last night but didn't like how it came out 8I re-trying again today ;u;


----------



## EpicMeli (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll do this digitally for the 3mil. 

Some of my stuff:
https://d.facdn.net/art/littlefreckles/1391110422.littlefreckles_malesonabustsm.png
https://d.facdn.net/art/littlefreckles/1384612250.littlefreckles_iconpaper1.png


----------



## Chessa (Feb 26, 2014)

EpicMeli said:


> I'll do this digitally for the 3mil.
> 
> Some of my stuff:
> https://d.facdn.net/art/littlefreckles/1391110422.littlefreckles_malesonabustsm.png
> https://d.facdn.net/art/littlefreckles/1384612250.littlefreckles_iconpaper1.png



It says forbidden when I click on it....


----------



## EpicMeli (Feb 26, 2014)

oops sorry! It'd be flat colour with a plain colour background.

Here are working links:
http://i57.tinypic.com/2vubq7t.png
http://i59.tinypic.com/2r2rfw2.png


----------



## Chessa (Feb 26, 2014)

That is really cool  Do you want to be payed now?


----------



## EpicMeli (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll be able to do it tomorrow! Pay me when you've seen the art ^_^


----------



## Chessa (Feb 26, 2014)

Cool, thank you


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 26, 2014)

jsyk I got the doodle down just coloring it in c: glad someone is doing this request digitally, since paper/pencil is bleh 8(
Even tho its a freebie I hope you like it ;u;/ I hope to have it done tonight ...hopefully OTL


----------



## Chessa (Feb 26, 2014)

Ahw I already appreciate you are putting so much effort in it!  Do you need something I can give you? Bells? TBT bells? Hybrids? perfect cherries?


----------



## Yookey (Feb 26, 2014)

your guinea pigs are cute c:


----------



## Chessa (Feb 26, 2014)

Yookey said:


> your guinea pigs are cute c:



Aaahwww! So cute! Thank you! How do you want to be payed


----------



## Yookey (Feb 26, 2014)

You're welcome!
No payment needed ^-^


----------



## Chessa (Feb 26, 2014)

Really?? Ahw thank you!!   If you need anything at a later time just pm/vm me


----------



## Yookey (Feb 26, 2014)

Chessa said:


> Really?? Ahw thank you!!   If you need anything at a later time just pm/vm me


You are most welcome! and thank you. c;
I just felt like doodling. I've never drawn a guinea pig before, so decided it'd be fun to try. xD


----------



## Chessa (Feb 26, 2014)

And you succeeded perfectly!  If I try to draw real animals they always turn out like they are some aliens or something


----------



## Chessa (Feb 28, 2014)

Anymore people who want to try this? I want to decorate the bottom of their cage with cute drawings


----------



## EpicMeli (Mar 1, 2014)

http://i61.tinypic.com/ing6qa.png

Here ya go! 

Let me know when I can pick up the bells ^_^


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Mar 1, 2014)

I love guinea pigs <3 I own two myself, and they are quite fun to be around!  And their squeaks are adorable~
Sadly, I'm still getting used to drawing digitally (and I only have a mouse, so it's harder), and due to school I won't have enough time to help.  I really wish I could though !  *And it looks like you've already found people ^^*
Good luck ^u^


----------



## Chessa (Mar 1, 2014)

EpicMeli said:


> http://i61.tinypic.com/ing6qa.png
> 
> Here ya go!
> 
> Let me know when I can pick up the bells ^_^



Ahw that is really cute! I don't know for how long you will be online but I have to walk a dog and then I'm back again

- - - Post Merge - - -



MadisonCrossing said:


> I love guinea pigs <3 I own two myself, and they are quite fun to be around!  And their squeaks are adorable~
> Sadly, I'm still getting used to drawing digitally (and I only have a mouse, so it's harder), and due to school I won't have enough time to help.  I really wish I could though !  *And it looks like you've already found people ^^*
> Good luck ^u^



They are cute indeed!! And there are wonderful people here who helped me indeed but more are always welcome, after EpicMeli I still have 300 TBT bells and 3 mil for people who offer to draw my guinea pigs


----------



## EpicMeli (Mar 1, 2014)

Chessa said:


> Ahw that is really cute! I don't know for how long you will be online but I have to walk a dog and then I'm back again
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




That's fine! I'll be here ^_^ just PM me when youre ready!


----------



## Chessa (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks to al the wonderful people who made such cute drawings of my sweeties!


----------



## Chessa (Mar 2, 2014)

I updated the first post, I'm looking for people who want to help me with some realtistic drawings.
*If you are better at traditional art but have a good scanner to upload it I will also accept it. For more information please read the first post*


----------



## Chessa (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 7, 2014)

They're so cute <3​


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 7, 2014)

OMG You're guinea pigs are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Chessa (Mar 7, 2014)

They are <3 
Little Simba was scared when he juste arrived here and what is a more safe place to be than on top of your friend <3


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 7, 2014)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I have a hamster... I'll PM u a pic of him tomozzy!


----------

